#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  What kind of song you like mostly?

## Prasath

There are many different kinds of songs in cinema industry. i like mostly melody, so guys share to me what kind of song you like mostly in cinema industry?

----------


## Bhavya

Mostly I love melody songs but based on my mood I listen different genre of songs

----------

